# Ahhh Life is good.



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

The sun is shining, its a comfortable 18C this evening. I'm sitting at my window, and below me the Guinness gang are pecking away at good seed to their hearts content.

The little black racer with the white specks on her head, I've decided to call 'Guinney'. Considering where she is, and what colour she sports, I guess it's enevitable that she reminds me of a pint of stout.

It's good to see her so healthy and clean.

Across the way a pigjie is chasing another (for some small faux pas at the feeding circle?). They look like the end of every Benny Hill show.
I am reminded that there is nothing so silly, yet so cute as a chubby pij trying to run full speed and hoot at the same time.

Yup, life is good to me today.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sounds good to me, Alvin 

On the balcony here, the locals were more than ready for food - I didn't get home from work until 8 PM. My little friend, of 7 years, with two stumps saw me and came for peanuts, and they have fresh water. They sound pretty contented right now.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow...this is the first of two "happy"  threads I have seen here in a while.

Yes....life is good and Tooter is back!

Thanks for making my day!


----------

